# Night hog hunt



## cutty2704 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was hunting from a shoot house at night over a bait pile and when the pigs came out roughly 25 of them I hit them with my green and one sqeaked and they alll vanished. Everytime Id hit them with the light theyd vanish . Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 28, 2017)

I would turn down the intensity of the light or broaden the beam and use it at the lowest level you can possibly see with it if that is an option.  I have also heard the pigs coming and lit the area up and allowed the pigs to walk into the light before shooting.  What distance were they at? curious?  Also, I do not turn the light on while pointed on them, I turn it on in another direction and move it onto them...may help, may not, it works for me.


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 28, 2017)

I was roughly 50yrds. And only pointed it at then to shoot. I cant adjust the light that I know of. But everytime id turn it on boom there gone. Might as well used white spot light.


----------

